# NSW, Sydney, The Dilemma



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

avayak & DAC called the weather early, for the first day of spring.

The Dilemma: winter snapper or summer kings?

Packed gear for both, couldn't decide in the dark carpark this morning, so took 4 rigs - two for snapper and two for kings.

Spring conditions:










Quandary solved, it's still winter:










Hang on, bring on summer:










Still confused.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good planning Tom, and excellent fish as a result. You can't beat that!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Best of both worlds - those are two tasty fish! This morning looked stunning.....


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Glorious conditions! Well done.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like a great day out!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's the prime Sydney mixed bag Tom.
Nice going.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Too good Tom!


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Solid fishing

And beats my salmon fest on sat. Though I did get smoked by a couple of kings in shallow water - next time I'll be prepared.

Craig


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Nice going Tom. 
DAC caught a 50's snapper early, I had a pleasant paddle. 
The water is so clear at the moment with no rain and the Westerlies keeping the sea down. It's a good opportunity see what is really down there. The reef looks like an oriental carpet.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah baby, that's a great father's day present right there.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice pic Garry - no dolphins?



> "Yeah baby, that's a great father's day present right there."


Yeah Jim - OK for some. Father's day dinner for the extended family last night - and I was the only father in attendance. Up at 4am - then I caught, killed, cleaned and cooked all the food - sashimi kingfish entre (with soy and wasabi), followed by beer-battered snapper, chips and salad. So much for breakfast in bed for this dad.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

MrX said:


> Nice pic Garry - no dolphins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it _really_ get any better than that?????


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice one Tom, not a bad mixed bag for FD .

How's the stealth? I'm undecided on buying peddle or paddle for my new ride


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "I'm undecided on buying peddle or paddle for my new ride"


G'day Brent, another dilemma.

It depends on what you want the yak to do.

For flat-launch fishing, go the pedals.

For surf-launch fishing, go the paddle.

If you can't decide, just get two yaks (works on the "snap v king" dilemma)



> "How's the stealth?"


http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=60048


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

Now all you have to do is work out which to eat first.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Well done guys.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

nice one guys what is the water temp Tom?

David


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> what is the water temp Tom?


I moved my trannie back inside the hull - so couldn't give you an accurate number. Guess is 18-19. No current. Give it 3 weeks?


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

A real fathers day treat of a morning.
The snapper cooked beautifully in a salt bake stuffed with parsley and garlic.
Thanks for the weather watch Gary.
Nice sunrise pic Gary, Nice cruising pic Tom.


----------

